

Texas Movie Theatre 'Kicks Out' Texting Audience Member - chopsueyar
http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelookout/20110607/us_yblog_thelookout/texas-movie-theater-makes-an-example-and-a-psa-of-a-texting-audience-member

======
chopsueyar
After she was kicked out, she left an angry voicemail that the theatre turned
into an in-house preview.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1L3eeC2lJZs>

